# Is raw deer meat okay?



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

A hunter I know has about 50 lbs of deer meat that he has offered to give me. I've read so much on whether deer meat is okay and many places so it's fine and other places say deer can have parasites so it's not okay. 

I don't know what to think right now, too much conflicting information. I would like to feed this to my dogs if it's okay for them though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep!!! Have a freezer full of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I understand that it needs to be frozen for a month to kill any parasites.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know about chronic wasting disease but if it is in your area that may be a consideration? I used to welcome deer meat when I fed raw and froze it as stated but also inspected closesly for tapeworm cysts before I did.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine eat a lot of deer. THey love it and us humans do too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You need to make sure that the meat isn't 'processed'. Or at least take it into consideration if it is. They'll add pork and/or seasonings to the meat while it's processed. 

I do feed my dogs processed deer meat, but in much smaller quanities then I would unprocessed deer meat. The processed deer meat that I do feed comes from a man I work with who processes his own, so I know what is in the meat. 

The unprocessed deer meat comes from my husband and other guns he hunts with, so I know where that meat comes from as well.


----------

